# Colt Government 1911 Competition



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Colt 1911 crop II by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like a compact 4.25 barrel


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

pic said:


> Looks like a compact 4.25 barrel


No, it's a full size with 5" barrel


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Greybeard said:


> No, it's a full size with 5" barrel


Beautiful looking gun. Very nice. :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice.

Yes, super easy to tell that is a 5" 1911.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Yes, super easy to tell that is a 5" 1911.


And if you couldn't tell, you could see those blue grips which are the Competition series which don't come in a Commander version. That Competition version is like a less expensive Gold Cup. I like them, but I'm not trading my last Gold Cup for one. If I were buying a new gun for competing today, I'd likely start with the Competition Series. Like the Gold Cup, they're Series 70 systems. Out of the box, they're pretty nice and can be worked up to superb.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've Been away from colts for awhile , didn't see the spur hammer, or adjustable rear sights for a competition model.

didnt quite pick up on the adjustables for competition . :smt1099


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

pic said:


> I've Been away from colts for awhile , didn't see the spur hammer, or adjustable rear sights for a competition model.
> 
> didnt quite pick up on the adjustables for competition . :smt1099


My friend, I agree with you and is why I'll keep my Gold Cup. I prefer the sights for Bullseye competition, for sure. Sights can be changed if that's the type of competition you're into. I'd hate to have to use my carbide blackening lamp on that front fiber optic sight. They claim the rear Novak sights are adjustable, but certainly not the same as on the Gold Cup out of the box. I hate to admit it, but there's other types of competition than 2700 and these are less expensive than a Gold Cup and from what I hear, as well crafted. Maybe a good base for a 3 Gun shooter. I don't know.

https://www.colt.com/series/COMPETITION_SERIES

The new Gold Cup Trophy looks very similar to the Competition Series. Same blue grips but better sights for me.










I prefer the older version.


----------

